# Spraying and seeding



## tnwalkingred

Hey guys,

It's getting close to time to start thinking about spraying my hay fields and possibly seeding some pastures with clover. When is the best time to spray my orchard grass fields with 2-4-d or Grazon? I'm would also like to do some things to help out the pastures and I'm torn between spraying them or overseeding them with white clover. Which ones would you guys recommend?

--Kyle


----------



## Bonfire

tnwalkingred said:


> It's getting close to time to start thinking about spraying my hay fields and possibly seeding some pastures with clover. When is the best time to spray my orchard grass fields with 2-4-d or Grazon?


Grazon P+D (the P part) will have a residual that may affect any clover you seed.


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's getting close to time to start thinking about spraying my hay fields and possibly seeding some pastures with clover. When is the best time to spray my orchard grass fields with 2-4-d or Grazon? I'm would also like to do some things to help out the pastures and I'm torn between spraying them or overseeding them with white clover. Which ones would you guys recommend?
> 
> --Kyle


Best time to spray here in Tennessee is after we have had 3 consecutive days of 60+ degrees which gets everything actively growing.....weeds included. You might want to use 2-4d ester because you will be able to sow clover about 30 days or so after spraying.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Herbicides classified as RANGE LAND can be bad news some formulations of, Ciimmeron & MartinClean Pasture & Grazon accumulate residual, I get a chill whe n someone talks about them . For all herbicides read and follow the label. Many of these class 4 Range Land herbicide labels say only use on dedicated pasture and if you use the herbicide 2 consecutive years never plant any thing used for food or feed until the ground is free of the residual . They dont say how long but they are talking years. .Grazon P&D is Picloram and 24D ...Do some research on Picloram it is serious stuff.


----------



## Bonfire

endrow said:


> Many of these class 4 Range Land herbicide labels say only use on dedicated pasture and if you use the herbicide 2 consecutive years never plant any thing used for food or feed until the ground is free of the residual . They dont say how long but they are talking years. .Grazon P&D is Picloram and 24D ...Do some research on Picloram it is serious stuff.


And that Picloram has the ability to migrate from the target area. In these parts, it's extremely lethal to a tobacco plant.


----------



## Vol

Grazon P&D works well on tough to kill broadleafs like bull and horse nettle....Grazon P&D is like all herbicides...it must be used with caution and common sense. Early in the season 2-4d works very well and is very safe....later in the season when certain broadleafs are tough to kill, Grazon P&D works well. I have used Grazon P&D in the past and I have no problem using it as prescribed. Read the label...use accordingly and you will not have a problem.....but generally speaking, in the early spring, 2-4d is sufficient to kill most weeds and a whole lot cheaper than using Grazon P&D. You can plant legumes about 4 months (2 pints/acre) after application of P&D. If you use 3 pints or more the label says to wait 5 months for legume planting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred

MIke,

So I can use 24d ester on my pastures and still sow clover after 30 days????

I think I'm gonna try using Grazon on the hay fields and go with the 24d ester on the pastures and hope I can still get clover to grow 30 days later.

--Kyle


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> MIke,
> 
> So I can use 24d ester on my pastures and still sow clover after 30 days????
> 
> I think I'm gonna try using Grazon on the hay fields and go with the 24d ester on the pastures and hope I can still get clover to grow 30 days later.
> 
> --Kyle


yep

Regards, Mike


----------

